# Spice T finally kidded - Hard Birth (long story)



## strothergoats (Nov 22, 2007)

Well Spice T never went in to hard labor, so on Sunday we gave her a shot of lutalyse to help the contractions get harder. We tried to make sure there were no obstructions in the birth canal, as we feared this might be the cause of her not going into hard labor. She basically had light contractions for 3 days (Thurs, Fri and Sat). We couldnt feel anything and she was dialated some so we felt she would deliver by the next day.

8am Monday, today, she started pushing and I felt a bubble coming so we thought, finally. She was exhausted and her pushing was minimal, so I go in to help her. I got two feet and could feel the mouth.....oh no, it wouldnt pass by the pelvic bone. This kids was huge in the head.........pulled and pulled and tried to move the head down.........nothing. Head stuck as far as 3 of us were concerned and afraid to pull any more. Off to the vet we go...........no goat vets here by the way. Horse vets wouldnt touch her. Ok, found a dog vet, pull up with her in the back of our pickup truck and they were like hmmm, is this an emergency or just treated as a normal visit. A lady comes out with a hand held stretcher and was like smiling goofy and going oh just look at you. Well wrong thing to do when I have been pulling for the last 30mins........I said you know what? Forget it your not doing anything. I had my husband drive us to a country vet that handled cows and saved our dog last yr from a uterine infection after delivering 9 puppies.

It is an hr drive that my husband of course made in 30 mins. My daughter and I rode in the back of our pickup holding spice. I had her head under my shirt to shield her from all the wind, my daughter covered her with her jacket where she was wet from trying to deliver. We get there and the vet tells us to park under the shade tree (83 degrees here today). He comes with his chain, bucket and ob loop. I thought well the kid is bound to be dead by now. His little legs hanging out and cold by now. But we could feel movement inside so we figured ok, there is still one alive. He moves his head around puts on the chains and pulls.... not much movement. He puts the ob loop around his head and starts to pull.....out he comes. This buck is as long as from the vets shoulders to his knees.......I am thinking oh my gosh, he is so big. He swings him and HE CRIED!!! I cried and said oh my he is alive. He took the buck inside came back out to see if there were any more. No more, just this one single buck.

Spice is swollen but feeling so much better now. And we have one gorgeous buck. His name is Charlie.









The bandage on the leg is a tongue depressor broke in half and vet wrap. His front hoof was bending due to all the pulling and so we were supporting it with this so he could stand.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

he is gorgeous!!! I am so glad that the vet got him out!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I am so sorry for all the hardship you had, but you have a beautiful man to show for it!

Congrats!


----------



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

Congrats on the baby!! He's adorable!


----------



## rgbdab (Nov 26, 2007)

wow, that must have been soooooo scary!! I am glad it had a happy ending. Very handsome buckling. Congrats!! Denise


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh wow I am so glad to hear the happy ending. Congratulations!!! Welcome to the world Charlie :fireworks:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh he is so handsome! You guys and Spice T did great!


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Boy he does look big- your poor doe. That was a good choice to move on to a cow vet. I hope everyone recovers just fine.


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

He's adorable! I'm so glad he made it, I am suffering serious baby fever and you're killing me! He looks so much like my Risky, except Risky's spots are white and it looks like Charlie's are silver? He is just to cute, I am so envious!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Wow what a story. Congratulations that you were able to save him and Spice!!! Way to go! He's adorable.


----------



## morganslil1 (Nov 13, 2007)

Charlie looks like hes a big boy. He is quiet handsome congratulations.


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

He is sooo cute!! I am so glad the vet got him out OK. Two years ago, my friend and neighbor had to have a c-section done on her doe, because the kid was sooo huge! When they got him out he weighed 12lbs.. no joke. That was one massive baby.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow, I'm glad everything worked out! And you have such a cute baby boy!


----------



## strothergoats (Nov 22, 2007)

Thank you all so much. This was a great christmas present for us.
:stars: :santa:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

What a happy outcome. That is wonderful. Did you ever get a weight on him? Here is to the Vet :dance: :hi5:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

So glad you were able to find a vet to help the poor girl out!! Congratulations on such a hansome lil' boy, hope mom is doing well for you.


----------



## dry_gulch (Nov 17, 2007)

sorry for the delay in congratulating you on this event. That 'big' little guy is very handsome! Do you have pics of his strong, brave momma? 

:xmasangel:


----------



## strothergoats (Nov 22, 2007)

Here is Spice T and his dad Gabe.


----------



## mystic's_mom (Oct 5, 2007)

What a cutie!!! Glad you were able to save him!!! :stars:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

He's cute!! I'm glad you were to save him and I"m glad to here mom's ok


----------

